# Brown spotting 7 weeks pregnant



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Brown spotting at around 7 weeks pregnant

As above.  Saw gp yesterday who's arranged a scan for me tomorrow morning but said it's more than likely to be nothing major.

Is brown spotting usually better as it is 'old' blood? I remember hearing something but can't remember for sure 

thanks

Angie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, brown is old blood, so it may be a bit left over from implantation, it's bright red, fresh blood that's more concerning,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

